# WCF: "Epistles to the Romans"?



## au5t1n (Mar 9, 2014)

I was reading WCF chapter 1 on Josh's website (doyouconfess.com) and I noticed that it says "Epistles to the Romans" under the list of canonical books. I assumed this was a typo and was going to bring it to Josh's attention to correct, but I checked my facsimile of the Confession from one of the original printings, and my facsimile has that, too. It's also on the version of the Confession hosted on the Puritanboard. Why is it plural?


----------



## MW (Mar 9, 2014)

au5t1n said:


> Why is it plural?



It takes in the following epistles which are listed.


----------



## au5t1n (Mar 9, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> au5t1n said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it plural?
> ...



Ah. That makes sense. That should have been obvious. I feel silly for asking now.


----------

